# cream of wheat?



## onedayatatime (Nov 28, 2008)

i have ibs c and gerd is cream of wheat a good food?how about mayo,and cream of rice?


----------



## Champsleeve (Dec 10, 2008)

Ages ago I used to eat cream of wheat because it was bland and my stomach was always upset in the morning. It didn't seem to cause me any problems but I have heard that it could increase constipation.


----------



## jennyk22 (Jul 3, 2010)

Mayo really irritates my stomach, even vegennaise does. I think it's the oils.


----------



## saira (Feb 9, 2014)

it could also be the vinegar in the mayo that is irritating your stomach.


----------

